

Universal Forfeit License - sanketsaurav
http://geekwagon.net/ufl/license.txt

======
3825
Is there a particular use case that an existing license does not cover? Why
yet another license?

~~~
duskwuff
It's the same concept as a number of established licenses, like CC0
([http://creativecommons.org/publicdomain/zero/1.0/](http://creativecommons.org/publicdomain/zero/1.0/)),
except with sillier wording. I doubt there's any real purpose to it.

~~~
comex
I'm quite curious whether all that additional text in CC0 would be likely to
truly make a difference in any type of court case.

